# Does anybody have a good source for wood screws?



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> What kind of "shear" force is there on a door once you spray foam it and fasten the interior casing and exterior brickmoulding?


What about manufacturers installation instructions? Thermatru doors require exterior grade screws to be used.

http://www.thermatru.com/pdfs/installation/InstallationInstruction.pdf


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

griz said:


> Jamestown Distributors
> Manasquan Fasteners
> Fastener Superstore
> McFeely’s
> ...



Manasquan Fasteners


I use these guys. They are "Local" to me.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> What kind of "shear" force is there on a door once you spray foam it and fasten the interior casing and exterior brickmoulding?


I am of the mind that drywall screws, are for drywall.

But it is possible the GRK fasteners could be used on an interior door also, not only exterior with brick molding.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

RemodelGA said:


> What about manufacturers installation instructions? Thermatru doors require exterior grade screws to be used.
> 
> http://www.thermatru.com/pdfs/installation/InstallationInstruction.pdf


 I use "Drywall" screw as a generic term. Galvanized or coated deck screws. 
What is that top star screw stainless?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I just ordered 6 propak's of GRK R4's in different lengths, I can't wait to try them out.


You _will _be impressed.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Anytime I hang an interior door I use a grk/spax screw behind the hinge into the framing. Great screws..

I even use them when I need to go into masonary. Just like a tapcon.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What kind of "shear" force is there on a door once you spray foam it and fasten the interior casing and exterior brickmoulding?


Not sure how you build houses but around here most interior doors don't have any foam or brick mould...just shims and screws.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok here's a question. GRK or SPAX...?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Ok here's a question. GRK or SPAX...?


I use GRK screws and spax lag bolts


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Rich D. said:


> Ok here's a question. GRK or SPAX...?


Spax are pretty good too. Our local HD carries them but only in one pound boxes. I'm looking for kegs of screws. Haven't found one for Spax. Have to use the bit that comes with it. Look carefully at it. It locks things in pretty snug.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Not sure how you build houses but around here most interior doors don't have any foam or brick mould...just shims and screws.


I spray foam all doors, interior and exterior and I trim all doors inside and out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Never tried the spax but I did try the square drive ss grip rite screws from Lo es and they are garbage. Instant stripage.


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Never tried the spax but I did try the square drive ss grip rite screws from Lo es and they are garbage. Instant stripage.


Completely agree! They are a huge waste of time & money .

As for Spax vs GRKs - the GRKs are nearly indestructible - the Spaxs are good but I don't consider them as "universal" as the GRKs, and like Kent reports, they only come in small boxes (at least as far as I know.)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been preaching GRK for 5 or 6 years now, and they are still my favorite. When it comes to SPAX I like the lags they have but that's it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

RS Sam said:


> Completely agree! They are a huge waste of time & money .
> 
> As for Spax vs GRKs - the GRKs are nearly indestructible - the Spaxs are good but I don't consider them as "universal" as the GRKs, and like Kent reports, they only come in small boxes (at least as far as I know.)


They do come in large boxes you just have to look in the right spot. Just ordered a box of 500 from mcfeeleys


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> I use "Drywall" screw as a generic term. Galvanized or coated deck screws.
> *What is that top star screw stainless?*


I couldn't find any information about using these on the exterior side of a door jamb which is how thermatru wants their doors fastened (through the thick part of the door jamb), so I emailed GRK. They were quick to get back with me. Here was their response.

"The method you describe of covering over with the cover cap is the typical way of using TopStars. It is just that Topstars are a galvanized product that has no other treatment for exterior use. If they are fully buried in the wood, as is normal in their installation, then they are fine. If they come in contact with exterior ACQ wood (pressure treated) here is where there would be a problem with galvanic corrosion. Inside a typical, non-treated jamb and framing, they will be fine. I hope this helps."


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> What kind of "shear" force is there on a door once you spray foam it and fasten the interior casing and exterior brickmoulding?


You forgot about the caulk. :whistling


But I've installed many exterior doors with 3'' to 4'' ext. Grabber Guard or Grip Rite screws,shimms and foam. Ain't no way it's going anywhere in my lifetime.

I'd rather tear out a door installed with nails than screws.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Those door screws are interesting, and I wouldn't mind having a pack in my trim bag, but I don't see a huge need for them. I can set a prehung interior in about 10 minutes, and I can set a steel thermatru with opener bar and self closer in under an hour, that includes tearing out the old door. 
I just finished a job that was 18 exterior thermatrus with closers, push bars, and side lights, and 54 thermatru steel entry doors with peep holes and handles. 

We would have two guys working on apartments across from each other and we would race and see who could finish first.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I'd rather tear out a door installed with nails than screws.


So would I. I just take the sawzall and run down each jamb side and cut right through all the nails. If they have screws I take my pry bar and they will break off with one or two whacks.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

ACFVC said:


> AlbanyCountyFasteners.com is the place to go. No order minimum, buy piece pack or bulk, coupons and discounts, free shipping over $25, what more can you ask for?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Really? 
Same thing in 3 threads.
Looks like an ad to me.:whistling

Hopefully Clarke is not still looking for fasteners.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

ACFVC said:


> what more can you ask for?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Members that don't advertise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

What does ACFVC stand for?

Or what does VC stand for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Fastenal https://www.fastenal.com/

Gale's Industrial Supply http://www.macraesbluebook.com/search/company.cfm?company=1566913

McMaster-Carr https://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

https://www.mcfeelys.com/


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the power head screws by fast cap for things like small sheet rock repair to hanging cabinets or things from walls.

For star drive screws I prefer hillman power pro.

For small hard wood projects I prefer like joining to cabinets at the face I'm a fan of highpoint screws (woodcraft)

I hate anything grip right. Breaks. Strips. And nails jam my guns all the time.

Grk is ok for the most part. But their finish head screw cam out on top alot (soft heads) and their shim screws (shown in video above) be damn sure to have the bit seated tight everytime you install or adjust one. Screw the soft heads up and you have to Sawzall the screw or drill it out. Pain in the ass if you've shanked a couple.


----------

